# Don't keep batteries in your pocket



## Gizmo (28/4/16)

*HATTAHOOCHEE HILLS, Ga.* - A Metro Atlanta man has a warning for anyone who vapes. Kyle Petty is now in Grady's burn unit with second and third degree burns after the batteries to his vape mod exploded.

Petty said he was sitting on his bed in his Chattahoochee Hills home, when suddenly the spare batteries to his vape mod he had in his pocket burst into flames.

“It was like fireworks going off. Then my pants caught on fire and the batteries were stuck to my leg. I grabbed them and they exploded in my hand,” said Petty.

His wife was putting their daughter to bed and heard him scream.

When I got to him his pants leg was blown off, his hands were black,” said Melody Petty.

She called 911. Her brother-n-law, who is a Chattahoochee Hills Volunteer Firefighter was the first one to respond.

“When I went into the house, I saw my brother-in-law white as a ghost, his pants leg burned off, his hand burned pretty badly and he was going into shock,” said Neal Wall.

Wall said he cut the rest of his pants off and tried to keep him calm until paramedics arrived. Wall said then he made sure the fire didn't spread to the rest of the house.

“There was residue from sparks on the ceiling of the bedroom, burn marks in the carpet,” said Wall.

Petty said he has heard about vapes exploding, but thought it happened under unusual circumstances.

“I've heard if you do certain things with the mod, tweak it, it could blow up, but we didn't do that, we were just normal people doing the normal vaping,” said Petty.

Now he and the rest of his family said they done with vaping and they want this to be a warning to others about how dangerous these batteries can be.

“I just want people to be aware. Obviously, it's happening more than people think it is,” said Melody Petty.

Source ---> http://www.fox5atlanta.com/news/132595190-story

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/16)




----------



## BumbleBee (28/4/16)



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos (28/4/16)

Gizmo said:


>


I value my balls and hence batteries are in battery holders and far away from the nether regions.

Would be interesting to know what battery and it's age as well as the contents of this poor man's pockets e.g. Keys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/16)

But seriously, this stuff damages our reputation in the Industry.. Media eats this nonsense up.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Christos (28/4/16)

Gizmo said:


> But seriously, this stuff damages our reputation in the Industry.. Media eats this nonsense up.


Perhaps he was going commando and prince Albert got a shock followed by a abrupt explosion. ....

On a more serious note, agreed. 
Firstly I don't think people treat batteries with the respect they deserve I.E. they throw them around and leave them in dodgy places expecting them to preform time and time again. 
Batteries are no joke and should be treated like dynamite even though they are not. 
Secondly, the media is looking for sensationalism. 

My opinion is that all vapers should be aware of the dangers batteries can be and act accordingly. Like a sword can be used for good so too it can injure or maime the user if not wielded properly.

For example, I damaged a R1000 lipo from a motor. On inspection it looks like the outer covering but even though my pocket tells me the battery is fine ( and I have inspected it and tested it) I will never use the battery again because the protective sheath has been damaged and one of the cells could be damaged even though it reads fine. You can see the scar by the 25C.


----------



## Effjh (28/4/16)

Should have blown his pecker off so the gene pool gets a cleanse.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/4/16)

totally agree. Just because it's a battery it must be safe "I have licked a 9V and it tickle my tongue" Unfortunately people don't understand what 20A means. Anyone checked what current is supplied out of their wall socket ? i know the voltage is different and AC/DC etc. but high current like this run heaters and kettles. So be careful. My batteries live in 3 places, a mod, a charger or my pretty purple battery holder. 

BTW, i love my battery holders, it is a great way to make sure my batteries are cycled and not over or under used..


----------



## Silver (29/4/16)

Always good to emphasise battery safety, thanks for the reminder @Gizmo

In this case, not keeping batteries in your pocket without adequate protection

Agree with @WARMACHINE , treat these high drain batteries we use for vaping with care 
Better to be safe than sorry.

Always store and transport batteries in such a way that they dont touch other metal objects (eg car keys or coins) or each other. Put them in a hard shell battery container of sorts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Byakko (19/5/16)

Two words brhm's law

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

